# Reuse Concrete Fence Post Pier & Fence Post Extraction



## JasonCA (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I am trying to remove my old fence and build a new fence.

I have few fence posts piers that are in great shape. However, the fence post itself has rotted. For these few fence post piers, I was able to fully extract the rotted fence posts. Now, I can easily slip in a new fence post without any issues. 

The fence post piers that I have go about 5 feet deep. Because of this it makes it difficult to simply remove the piers themselves. Considering I can now just slip in a new fence post, I was wondering the following:

*Primary Question:*

What would be the best way to secure the fence post in the pier to make it sturdy and to not wobble in the fence post pier? Someone in the past suggested to put silicon between the cracks, but I am not sure what silicon I could use or even if that would be advisable? Others, have said to put concrete between the cracks of the fence post pier and the fence post itself? However, concrete is sort of thick. I am not sure it would go easily between the cracks. The fence posts fit quite snug, but still are a bit loose. 

*Secondary Question:*

For a few other fence posts, I have broken off the fence post, and now the wood is stuck in the fence post pier itself. Is there anyway to remove the wood from the concrete? Like drill out the wood from the fence post pier? Somehow break up the wood in the fence post pier? Or somehow put something into the wood that will grab the wood and pull it out? Any good ways to do this? 

Look forward to everyone's input. :thumbsup:

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

I dont think what you are doing is generally recommended....it really wont offer any protection from wind blowing the fence up and out. And if you are in a freeze zone, water will get in those spaces and eventually it will all fail.

That being said I would fill those holes with hydraulic cement and then quickly get the new post in....it binds to concrete and expands...i've had good luck with it in the past.

Be careful with it, it doesnt come off of anything once on it (nearby structures, fence wood, etc). It also gets pretty hot as it cures if you get it on you. And it sets up quickly, you have only a few minutes of working time. One post at a time.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

If you are going to all this trouble what don't you just offset the new post and put them in new holes,it's the right way,what's a bag of cement cost 4 buck's?


----------

